# dwarf puffer not eating



## lukess08 (Sep 5, 2011)

Hey guys,
i recently got two young dwarf puffers and i had them in a 20 gallon tank. when i got them home one looked a little skinny and would sit on the bottom a bit. well that one passed away within 24 hours but the other who seemed healthy has been in there for a few days. The problem is i haven't been able to get him to eat anything and you can see that he has lost weight. I've tried frozen brine shrimp, blood worms, and flake food (what the pet store had been feeding them). Any help would be nice. 

P.S
he also spends quite a bit of time swimming up and down the glass despite there being plenty of plants and rocks for him to explore in the tank. could he be stressed from the move and that's why he's not eating?

Thank you


----------



## gar1948 (Jan 25, 2012)

I have used garlic guard by seachem in the past for feeding problems. Seems to work well. Just soak the food in the garlic guard and feed as usual. I is a appetite stimulant and also suppose to be an immune booster. It's all natural.


----------



## lukess08 (Sep 5, 2011)

I went to three stores and could not find the garlic guard. looks like its too late for the little guy. I did see him eat a few brine shrimp this morning but he's been laying on the bottom more so i don't think it was enough. he mostly would put one in his mouth then spit out


----------



## gar1948 (Jan 25, 2012)

Sorry to hear that. Always tough loosing a fish. I think he had other issues and that led to the loss of appetite.


----------

